# Cable disc brakes, good bad or ugly



## Psycolist (19 Aug 2015)

Being a bit of a dinosaur, I have always had rim brakes on all my bikes. However, with it being increasingly difficult to get quality forks and frames with the relevant fittings, I am thinking of using cable driven disc brakes on an up coming winter build. Cable versions because I intend to use combination brake/gear levers that I already have. Not having had any experience with disc brakes of any sort at all, I am taking a journey into the unknown. Any advice regarding specific makes, models, pads or discs that you could recommend, or advise me to stay clear from, would be very gratefully received. As with most things, I guess you get what you pay for, but my budget would be something under £40 .


----------



## MichaelW2 (19 Aug 2015)

Disks are as good as v-brakes in the dry and stay good in the wet.
Look for one with a common shoe pattern: eg Avid, Shimano. I use Superstar pads, cheap and good.
I find the Shimano pad anchoring system a bit of a faff, pulling and re-inserting a split-pin. How are the Avid style magnetic anchors?.

Consider the bulk and esp width of the brake caliper and how you will route mudguard stays.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Aug 2015)

Some cable disk brakes are pretty bad. The Promax Render R brakes on my CAADX for example. The one on the back is just about ok but I could not brake hard enough to lock the front wheel on fast descents - I was pulling the lever to the handlebars and still not stopping! 

I have replaced the front brake with an effective one (TRP HY/RD), but they are double your budget.

Avid BB7 brakes get pretty good reviews and can be found for just over £40 a wheel if you shop around.


----------



## Simontm (19 Aug 2015)

I have Tektro Spyres on the Diverge and they haven't let me down yet (touch wood). I am a convert to disc and I must say I would be reluctant to go back to other brakes - at least on the commute with the wet weather on its way.


----------



## Salad Dodger (23 Aug 2015)

I have Avids on my bike and have had no problems with the magnetic pad holders at all.

The only comment I would make is that the brakes need to be set up quite carefully. One pad on each brake is stationary (though you can adjust how close to the disc it lies), and the other is squeezed against the disc as you pull the lever. The disc is then sandwiched between the 2 pads. In my experience - and this may just be me! - if you take a wheel out of the bike and then put it back again, the brakes will probably need adjustment afterwards. Not a problem if, like me, you keep the bike in a shed or garage with the wheels in place.. But if you need to regularly take the wheels out, to put the bike into a car for example, then you may find it a bit of a faff to keep adjusting the brakes to get them operating "just right" after refitting the wheels.

On my bike, if the brakes are well set up, they will lock the wheels, although you do need to grab a fair old handfull of lever to do so. If the brakes are not well set up, they will not lock the wheels. You will have braking, but not the assurance of real powerful stopping in case of need. But I would still choose discs over rim brakes, despite the need for some careful setting up.....


----------



## djb1971 (23 Aug 2015)

I've had bb7s on lots of bikes, work perfectly and better than rim brakes. They're easy to maintain on tour or when bikepacking, just carry a cable.

My cheapy Kona has tektro novella brakes, they're pretty good for low range disc brakes. Easy to adjust and lock up if you want them too.


----------



## Cubist (25 Aug 2015)

Are your wheels disc ready? If not, you'll need at least new hubs to mount the rotors. Personally I'd forget cable and get hydraulic brakes. You can find Shimano versions within budget, but you'd struggle to get decent cable versions for that sort of money. OK, so you'll have to change shifters as well, but it will be money well spent. 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/shimano-altus-m355-disc-brake-set/rp-prod129562


----------



## Jody (26 Aug 2015)

As per cubists reply. I was going to recommend Shimano as you really can't beat them for the money. To say they are powerful is a massive understatement.


----------



## Jody (26 Aug 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Avid BB7 brakes get pretty good reviews and can be found for just over £40 a wheel if you shop around.



You can get SLX hydraulics for that money.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CLXblujvxscCFUI_GwodgAgFwg&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## ColinJ (26 Aug 2015)

Jody said:


> You can get SLX hydraulics for that money.
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CLXblujvxscCFUI_GwodgAgFwg&gclsrc=aw.ds


Oh, hang on - I didn't notice that we are probably talking about a mountain bike. I was thinking in terms of disk brakes which work with road brake levers!


----------



## Psycolist (28 Aug 2015)

My post related to MTB use. I have now had the chance to try three different disc brakes of my MTB, at the front only. One new and two others that were 2nd hand but with new pads. One Clarkes and 2 Promax, and I also fitted a new disc. None exactly top of the range, but then neither are my existing rim brakes. I was very careful in fitting and set up, as I am with my rim brakes. All the disc versions all left me wondering ' why would I choose to have this on my bike ' The stopping power was way down on what I am used to with my V brakes, some worse than others, but none good. One of the Promax brakes gave a juddering feeling to the retardation, while the Clarkes version felt unreliable, as in, it didn't seem to offer the same level of stopping power each time. The disc brake is here to stay, that I understand, but is it here for the right reasons, or is it the bike manufacturers just giving us something else to spend our hard earned pennies on, in the hope that it will look better, instead of work better. I am unconvinced as to the benefits of discs, and will be sticking to my rim brakes for as long as possible. Maybe its different with the high end hydraulics, but my pocket isn't ever going to be deep enough to find out.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (29 Aug 2015)

Did you happen to bed the pads in properly?


----------



## Jody (29 Aug 2015)

Psycolist said:


> Maybe its different with the high end hydraulics, but my pocket isn't ever going to be deep enough to find out.



Cubists link was for a pair of hydro brakes that will run rings round v's, new for £30 all in. It's hardly break the bank cost.


----------



## Drago (29 Aug 2015)

I've ridden cable disc brakes that were decent, hydro ones that were shocking.


----------



## Jody (29 Aug 2015)

Drago said:


> I've ridden cable disc brakes that were decent, hydro ones that were shocking.



What would you recommend then?


----------



## byegad (29 Aug 2015)

Avid BB7 are fantastic.


----------



## Psycolist (29 Aug 2015)

Yep, I did see the link from Cubist. These brakes come pre assembled with "short" hoses, according to the reviews. I ride a monster front end and large frame, so I am immediately faced with further outlay of longer hoses, and a new supply of fluid. The reviews then go on to speak of inadequate discs for the heavier riders, like myself. So 200mm disc with the relevant adapters then become an additional expense. All said and done, a half decent set of V brakes will set me back £15. for the whole bike. And more to the point, I cant remember an occasion when I have failed to stop, or slow down sufficiently that I have got into difficulty, when using my trusty V brakes. Correctly set up and properly maintained, they work just fine. I just don't think that the additional money is warranted in respect performance. If I retarded my speed any quicker than I can currently do on my V's, I would either go over the handlebars and/or lock up the rear wheel, or both. There is only so much retardation you can get away with, without losing control. I can see the next manufacturers evolution of brakes for bikes incorporating ABS, & that will make us all spend a few more pounds so that we can be seen to have the latest level of gear available. I am all for experimentation and evolution, I am just not convinced that us riders have not been 'taken for a ride' by the manufacturers over disc brakes for bikes. Finally, thanks to everyone who has contributed to this thread, but this dinosaur is not for turning,
And in the famous words of Forest Gump....." that's all I have to say about that ". .


----------



## Andy_R (29 Aug 2015)

byegad said:


> Avid BB7 are fantastic.


+1


----------



## Drago (29 Aug 2015)

Jody said:


> What would you recommend then?



I tried some User9609 mechanical calipers recently, but don't know if they're widely available yet. Like sticking a broom handle through your front wheel. I think may be pricy.

There was another dual live piston mechanical caliper that was also very good, but I cant remember the make. I don't think it was Superstar...?

I've also had excellent results with tektro calipers and different pad types, though they were never very good for feel and modulation. Powerful enough though if set up right.

TBH though, if you want stopping power, fit and forget reliability at a sensible price the current SLX system is hard to beat, with the Deore close on it's heels. Some people like Avids but I've never warmed to the Sram brakes and have oft found them troublesome, but others love them.


----------



## Jody (29 Aug 2015)

Drago said:


> TBH though, if you want stopping power, fit and forget reliability at a sensible price the current SLX system is hard to beat, with the Deore close on it's heels. Some people like Avids but I've never warmed to the Sram brakes and have oft found them troublesome, but others love them.



My bike came with elixir 5s and I thought they were good brakes but was almost caught out couple of times going at a good speed. Swapped for a set of SLX and the difference is night and day. The feel and power is phenomenal.


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Aug 2015)

I had a problem with a set of caliber brakes (Magura HS33) Which were a standard for recumbents in the 80s


Touring in the Welsh Borders on the Hurricane and caught the tubing on a barrier

Totally unable to find a shop that could repair and after trying a few hills with no rear brake. I nipped home, picked up the Street Machine and continued

After that I have always used cable brakes (BB7) as a matter of principle as they are repairable on the fly


----------



## yadder (17 Oct 2015)

BB7 if cable!


----------

